# Bringing tobacco to Australia



## Sajahamaideh (Feb 17, 2020)

i have read that you are allowed to bring in 25 grams of tobacco, does this include molasses tobacco for Shisha? 
as the smallest pack of molasses you can buy is 50 grams, and 25 grams are not enough to make even one Shisha .. does anyone have a clue or been in this situation?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Actually.. Most tobacco products are now 'prohibited imports'. This includes cigarettes, molasses tobacco and loose leaf tobacco.

https://www.abf.gov.au/importing-exporting-and-manufacturing/prohibited-goods/categories/tobacco

You're allowed to bring in duty-free:

one unopen packet of up to 25 cigarettes or 25 grams of other tobacco products; and
one open packet of cigarettes.

The above page actually mentions shisha/molasses tobacco.


----------

